# Wie bringe ich eine PDF-Datei in den Windows Movie Maker



## Patrick2010 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mir von dem neuen Film mit Al Gore:
"Die unbequeme Wahrheit" den Fleyer mit den "10 Dinge, die sie tun sollten" heruntergeladen und als Adobe Acrobat Dokument (PDF) gespeichert.


http://movies.uip.de/eineunbequemewahrheit/ait_live/downloads/

Nun will ich diese Datei in den Windwows Movie Maker der im PC vorinstalliert ist einfügen. 
Leider geht das in Windwows Vista nicht ohne einene Codec.
Folgende Meldung kommt:

_10dinge.pdf" kann nicht importiert werden, da der zur Wiedergabe der Datei erforderliche Codec nicht auf Ihrem Computer installiert ist. Wenn Sie bereits versucht haben, den Codec herunterzuladen und zu installieren, schließen Sie Windows Movie Maker und starten Sie das Programm neu, um anschließend erneut zu versuchen, die Datei zu importieren_.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für ein Codec ist und wo ich mir den
sicher herunterladen kann?

Danke im voraus!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube nicht das man dem Movie Maker den Import von PDF-Dateien beibringen kann - selbst über mögliche Plugins nicht.

Du kannst aber den Bildschirminhalt beim anzeigen des PDF abfotografieren und dann das Bild in den Movie Maker importieren.

Das geht z.B mit Faststone Capute:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_20749866.html


----------



## Patrick2010 (14. Dezember 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 14.12.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht das man dem Movie Maker den Import von PDF-Dateien beibringen kann - selbst über mögliche Plugins nicht.
> 
> Du kannst aber den Bildschirminhalt beim anzeigen des PDF abfotografieren und dann das Bild in den Movie Maker importieren.
> 
> ...




Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick recht gut
das Programm. Hab schon ein paar Dinge ausprobiert.
Somit hat man über diesen Umweg auch die Möglichkeit aus dem 
Netz was in den Movie-Maker zu stellen.

Danke und Servus


----------



## Patrick2010 (17. Dezember 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 14.12.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht das man dem Movie Maker den Import von PDF-Dateien beibringen kann - selbst über mögliche Plugins nicht.
> 
> Du kannst aber den Bildschirminhalt beim anzeigen des PDF abfotografieren und dann das Bild in den Movie Maker importieren.
> 
> ...




Hallo, 
jetzt bin ich nochmal da. Gestern hat das noch wunderbar geklappt mit
Faststone Capute. Es hat geklickt und der Ausschnitt war da. Ich habe ihn
gespeichert und alles war ok. Heute wenn ich es ausprobiere, dann
macht es zwar immer klick. Aber es öffnet sich nicht der Fotoausschnitt.
Ich kann auch nichts abspeichern. Woran kann das liegen. 
Ist das evtl. nur eine Freeware, die nur ein paar Tage kostenlos ist?
Oder muss ich irgendwelche Einstellungen wieder berichtigen.
Hast du eine Lösung?
Danke.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Dezember 2007)

Was steht denn in den Settings bei "Output to"


----------



## Patrick2010 (18. Dezember 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 17.12.2007 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was steht denn in den Settings bei "Output to"




Hallo,
genial. Das war die Lösung. Ich habe den Hacken wieder bei
"to Editor" eingegebn. Jetzt geht es wieder. Danke.
Vermutlich habe ich beim ausprobieren alle Felder mal angeklickt und
so bin ich auf ein anderes Feld gekommen. 
Super.
Nochmals Danke.

Viele Grüße


----------

